# Wines and Wine/Food Pairings



## blazeno.8 (Apr 23, 2009)

So I was wondering what your favorite wines or wine/food pairings are.

I personally enjoy:

Riojan tempranillos (preferably gran reserva) with manchego, parmesan, chorizo iberico, and jamon serrano

Rose wines with German potato salad

Catalunan Cava with desserts (especially citrus)

Italian Lambrusco with Thanksgiving turkey and somkey cheeses.

I am still waiting to buy a French Syrah that has a very strong oak flavor to it.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 24, 2009)

Niiice topic!

I am a big fan of Rieslings, so I have Riesling with EVERYTHING. - from dessert to seafood! 

I also love Chenin Blanc, but I've been on more of a Riesling kick. It's probably because Riesling can be found on any menu at restaurants. Chenin Blanc isn't as accessible. 

I looove Chabli for it's sweetness  ~ Can you tell I lean more towards sweet wines? I'm not very big on dry wines. I guess I'm still in training. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Like you, I love Rose' also - sooo good with cilantro/lime shrimp. 

I love ANY kind of Moscato/Muscat with dessert. 

My best friend knows I have a fondness for sweet wines, so she bought me a bottle of Moscato D'asti Bug Juice. I was like, huh? What is this?? LOL It's super sweet, but soooo good! If you're into sweet sparkling wines, check it out if you get the chance!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 24, 2009)

You know... talking about Riesling, I found something in Germany marketed as "Schwartz Riesling".  I still have yet to try it, because I don't know the real name of the grape.  It's a red wine so I have a difficult time believing it's actually a relative of the Riesling grape.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

I've only started to enjoy wine. I used to really hate it. I don't know which wines to pair with which foods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend doesn't like wine so I really don't have anyone to share it with. He prefers sparkling apple cider..haha what a baby. jk. i do enjoy sparkling apple cider myself.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 26, 2009)

I've just barely gotten into wine... I'm also still on the white sweeter side.

Because Riesling is sweeter, I love it paired with spicy dishes- Asian or Mexican especially.

I like unoaked whites with anything that has a citrus flavor to it.

My SO is into red bloody meats, so he goes with tannic reds- which I'm not there yet. 

This is my lust wine for just sipping before or after dinner...that I only buy on special occasions- Monchhof Riesling Spatlese, it's so delicious.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, the Spaetlese is a very good substitute for Icewein if you want something slightly cheaper.  If you like citrus and sparkling wine, here's a recipe that we used to have in Spain for desert:

Cava (usually Frixeneit)
Lemon Sorbet
Blender

Seriously, it's very simple, but it's very good... Mmm... sorbete de limon...  I recently tried a... sorbete de granada I guess you'd call it and it wasn't all that hot.  It's nice, but not nearly as good as the lemon-cava mix.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I've just barely gotten into wine... I'm also still on the white sweeter side.

Because Riesling is sweeter, I love it paired with spicy dishes- Asian or Mexican especially.

I like unoaked whites with anything that has a citrus flavor to it.

My SO is into red bloody meats, so he goes with tannic reds- which I'm not there yet. 

This is my lust wine for just sipping before or after dinner...that I only buy on special occasions- Monchhof Riesling Spatlese, it's so delicious._

 
Thanks for mentioning Mohchhof Rielsling Spatlese. I might have to try it! I see you're in Austin. Where do you usually purchase it? I'm a big fan of Grapevine Market ~ I'll check there.


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Yeah, the Spaetlese is a very good substitute for Icewein if you want something slightly cheaper. If you like citrus and sparkling wine, here's a recipe that we used to have in Spain for desert:

Cava (usually Frixeneit)
Lemon Sorbet
Blender

Seriously, it's very simple, but it's very good... Mmm... sorbete de limon... I recently tried a... sorbete de granada I guess you'd call it and it wasn't all that hot. It's nice, but not nearly as good as the lemon-cava mix._

 

Omg, that sounds so good. I'll have to try that for my next get together! Thanks for posting!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Khalia25* 

 
_Thanks for mentioning Mohchhof Rielsling Spatlese. I might have to try it! I see you're in Austin. Where do you usually purchase it? I'm a big fan of Grapevine Market ~ I'll check there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I loooove Grapevine market. I first had it at Wink on Lamar and now I buy it from Central Market near 38th and Lamar.


----------

